# No default gateway!!



## hashman (Feb 10, 2008)

i have 2 lan cards installed on my PC.....i use one for the local area and one for internet........when i type ipconfig /all in the command window i shows me this

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Silan SC92031 PCI Fast Ethernet Adap
ter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-E0-20-65-69-7B
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 190.168.3.59
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :


THIS IS OF THE ONE I USE FOOR LOCAL AREA.......
WHY IS THE DEFAULT GATEWAY OF MY LOCAL AREA BLANK??
PLEASE HELP
.....


----------



## Soulblazer91 (Mar 8, 2008)

ok... first of all i need to know your network setup. how many computer? connected to what router(or switch, bridge, etc.) i need this from ya b4 i can help buddy.


----------



## TheWiz (May 30, 2008)

hashman said:


> i have 2 lan cards installed on my PC.....i use one for the local area and one for internet........when i type ipconfig /all in the command window i shows me this
> 
> Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:
> 
> ...



OK. Couple of things. 

First you have a class B routable IP address and subnet statically configured for you LAN segment. Are you sure that is right? What is configured on your second card? 

Second, if you are running two network cards, you cannot have two default gateways (this should be obvious). Usually the connection to the Internet has the default gateway whilst your LAN connection does not. This assumes that you only have the one broadcast domain attached to that LAN card and therefore anything you need to connect to out of this card will be found by MAC address and broadcast (layer 2). If there is another router and further LAN subnets on this segment then you will need to manually configure "persistent routes" in the Windows PC for the subnets that can be found through that LAN's gateway address.

Go to a command prompt as per soulblazer above describes and type "route print" and paste the results here as well.


----------

